# Building your own driver?!



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all

I am seriously considering building my own driver from scratch, i.e. buying the head, shaft, grip seperately and having it assembled.

I really just wanted peoples input into driver shafts more than anything else - 

At the moment I use the speeder shaft, in comparison what do you think about the mitsubishi rayon shafts?

At the moment, I am toying with the idea of getting a superquad tp head, and fitting the Mitsubishi Rayon Diamana Blueboard 63 S-Stiff shaft, and more than likely either a lambkin grip or multicompound grip.

I am keen to hear what you think about the shaft in comparison to a speeder 757 S flex shaft.

Better or worse than my current shaft?!

If any of you have tailored your own driver piece by piece, post up your spec and reasons for choice


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

ehh when you assemble you can't get callaway /titleist heads ...which i see as top of the line which is wat i would want.

However that shaft is a good shaft...i will probably end up getting the Diamana Rayon 73g stiff flex shaft when i get a new driver. As to the specs on the speeder 757 i have no clue. and i'm too lazy to look it up at 3 am


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I always build my own clubs! Good thing to do a long as you know what you need in a club. Never tried the Rayon shafts though..can't help much there. Good luck!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

You should call the club head mfctr and see which shafts they test as the best. They are usually quite honest as they aren't in the shaft selling business.

some heads just dont work well with some shafts.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> some heads just dont work well with some shafts.


True statement!


----------



## lasa (Jul 18, 2007)

I know this guy that buys top of the line driver heads off of EBAY..
broken shafts etc. (seems you can't get heads from the big manufaturers), then puts top of the line shafts on them.

From what I see the shaft is worth more then the heads.

Lasa


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I've got it made when it comes to trying different TaylorMade driver heads and shaft combos. The course I work at has a TM fitting cart with different heads and shafts, weights. Pick the head, pick the shaft and screw in the shaft and away you go. I currently have two heads and one shaft home for the weekend to try out. Try em before you buy em! Can't beat that.:thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I wish we had places to do that around here. We're still stuck in the times of where you have to hit one shaft, and head at a time.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I do not think there is nothing wrong with experimenting with your driver + shaft etc.

I know a few friends who have toyed and test which shaft brings the best in accordance to their swing vis-a-vis distance.

If you budgets to spare, you can go for

High End shaft like Matrix Ozik, Mamiya Op ( parent company of Accra-UST proforce ) or Graphite Design.

Mid End shaft like Fujikura, Mitsubishi and Grafolloy.

I think what's best is for every driver you built for yourself, have it test, and likewise play it on the fairway.


----------

